# Grounds of Arundel



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

My girlfriend and I popped into here today after seeing view serve Coffee Compass.

Enjoyed a basic filter brewed coffee that was 'Tanzanian' as they rotate their filter offering and fancied a try. They use a CC espresso blend to make the other drinks.

Was a very relaxed place run by friendly staff and whilst it's not a 'speciality' barista joint it's nice to find somewhere selling decent coffee in a sea of chain coffee shops these days!


----------

